# Laco and the Luftwaffe



## wisbang (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm on the cusp of purchasing a 45mm Laco B-Uhr. However, I'm having pangs of guilt about buying a watch that is so closely associated with WWII Germany. I've read some history as to how these watches came to be and much of it implied that the 5 manufacturers who made them were "commanded" to do it. My question is, was Laco's participation in the production of B-Uhr watches voluntary or were they forced to do it? Was the company In support of the regime or forced to aid the war effort by the military? I'd really like to own one or more Lacos but my conscience is standing in my way. Has anyone else struggled with this aspect of Laco ownership?

Addendum: I should point out that I am not inherently anti-German. I drive a German car and own German watches. But none of these items are so overtly associated with WWII Germany as homages to pilot's watches worn by the Luftwaffe.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

wisbang said:


> I'm on the cusp of purchasing a 45mm Laco B-Uhr.


It's a watch - buy it |> 

I can't answer the rest of your 'questions', but have got a Laco 45 (frankfurt) and 42 B-Uhr (memmingen) and just love 'em to bits


----------



## Jake L (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd say go for the fine watch. Many modern German companies can be traced back to WWII, for example Leica cameras and Carl Zeiss optics. Messerschmitt fighters used Daimler-Benz engines, U-boats MAN-diesels and so on. I don't know about Laco's wartime business and if I am honest, for me they are just a fine looking, classy watches which have an interesting history. I understand your concerns - but personally do not share them. Let's take an example from the 'other side': we don't know which watch pilot Paul Tibbets of B-29 called _Enola Gay_ used, but my guess is that if that watch brand still exists, they certainly don't want to use Hiroshima in their marketing...

BTW, I am waiting at the moment my first Laco ('Aachen')...


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Jake L said:


> BTW, I am waiting at the moment my first Laco ('Aachen')...


I've also got the Augsburg (The A dial version of the Aachen), that's also a nice watch , obviously not in the same league as the others, but still a well finished watch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

wisbang said:


> I'm on the cusp of purchasing a 45mm Laco B-Uhr. However, I'm having pangs of guilt about buying a watch that is so closely associated with WWII Germany. I've read some history as to how these watches came to be and much of it implied that the 5 manufacturers who made them were "commanded" to do it. My question is, was Laco's participation in the production of B-Uhr watches voluntary or were they forced to do it? Was the company In support of the regime or forced to aid the war effort by the military? I'd really like to own one or more Lacos but my conscience is standing in my way. Has anyone else struggled with this aspect of Laco ownership?
> 
> Addendum: I should point out that I am not inherently anti-German. I drive a German car and own German watches. But none of these items are so overtly associated with WWII Germany as homages to pilot's watches worn by the Luftwaffe.


I understand your feelings but as a previous poster mentioned most of Germany's industrial effort during the world wars were for, well, war efforts. So that Krups coffee maker you got, they used to make cannons... and as far as I can see the U.S still buys Heckler & Kock guns and so forth. So I would not worry too much about the historical significance of a watch. it was a different time, and in my mind I am not celebrating the German war effort. I am purchasing (which I did) a watch which I find attractive and a nice change from all the ones out there that look the same. If you are worried about the negative attention due to the possible historical connotation of the watch then get a Bell & Ross that sells the WW1 for 3700 bucks  but is French

Site Officiel Bell & Ross


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I was going to respond in depth but this topic is absurd!! It is a watch,with good looks from a by gone era,no symbols or political affiliation,so whats the problem?


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Renisin said:


> so whats the problem?


It's called Ethics, also known as moral philosophy, a branch of philosophy that involves systematizing, defending, and recommending concepts of right and wrong behavior.

BTW, I have a Laco B-uhr, but that does not make me qualify the question as "absurd!!". But this may not be the appropriate place for these kinds of philosophical discussions.


----------



## wisbang (Apr 13, 2008)

Renisin said:


> I was going to respond in depth but this topic is absurd!! It is a watch,with good looks from a by gone era,no symbols or political affiliation,so whats the problem?


I'm not here to start a flame war, but calling this thread 'absurd' is pretty insensitive. I'm guessing neither you nor your family was personally affected by the events of WWII or you may have a better level of understanding. I'm not saying that there is anything wrong with Laco creating an homage to a German Flieger. From a form/function standpoint I think the watch is terrific, which is why I am considering purchasing it. I'm just having a moral dilemma for what should be a rather obvious reason.


----------



## Marc7300 (Oct 15, 2007)

When the history of Laco gives you headaches, just take an aspirine...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you are having a moral dilemma just do not buy any Flieger, be it a Laco, Stowa, IWC, Lange & Söhne, Wempe.

BTW: U.S. Time Corporation, better known as "Timex", had no moral dielmma when buying Lacher & Co in 1959.


----------



## wisbang (Apr 13, 2008)

stuffler said:


> If you are having a moral dilemma just do not buy any Flieger, be it a Laco, Stowa, IWC, Lange & Söhne, Wempe.


I don't mean to single out Laco here, the same dilemma applies to the other brands you mention. I guess the one thing that makes it more of an issue in my mind for Laco and Stowa, is that they've aimed for authentic replicas. IWC has taken a more modern (and, to my eyes, inferior) approach, and (to my knowledge) neither Wempe nor Lange currently produce any B-Uhr reproductions.


----------



## Marc7300 (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/national/daily/nov98/****cars30.htm


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You stand corrected....


----------



## wisbang (Apr 13, 2008)

stuffler said:


> You stand corrected....
> 
> View attachment 790746


Yes I do  Thanks for the info.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

I (personally) think you're reading too much into it?, you either like the watch and buy it , or choose another brand in my book - simple as 









Just my opinion though ;-)


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

stuffler said:


> U.S. Time Corporation, better known as "Timex", had no moral dielmma when buying Lacher & Co in 1959.


I think the moral dilemma is not so much in buying a Laco per se, but in buying a B-uhr (replica).


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Marc7300 said:


> When the history of Laco gives you headaches, just take an aspirine...


Is this reference to Bayer (that became part of IG Farben) intentional?


----------



## Marc7300 (Oct 15, 2007)

Lencoth said:


> Is this reference to Bayer (that became part of IG Farben) intentional?


Yes, it is...


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Why not buy one of these as well, to balance things out.


----------



## wisbang (Apr 13, 2008)

Lencoth said:


> I think the moral dilemma is not so much in buying a Laco per se, but in buying a B-uhr (replica).


Correct.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

OK, thread is drifting. Closed.


----------

